# [OffTopic] Wärmeleitpaste altern?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

kann die Wäremleitpaste zwischen Kühler und CPU altern und somit die Wärmeleitfähigkeit schlechter werden?

Sollte man die alle paar Jahre vielleicht erneuern?

Ich frage das deshalb, weil mein Notebook total laut geworden ist über die Jahre.

Lüfter und Lüftungsschlitze sind gereinig, ich habe den Kühlkörper nicht entfernt, dass ging nicht.

Dafür hätte ich mehr ausbauen müssen, ist halt die Frage macht es sinn die Wäremleitpasste vielleicht

mal zu erneuern und diesen aufwand zu betreiben?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Dorsai!

Meinst du damit, dass das Notebook öfter laut wird oder insgesamt lauter geworden ist?

Ersteres kann durchaus auch an der Software liegen. Moderne Software braucht im Idle mehr als früher, zwar nur minimal, aber merklich. Außerdem sind vielleicht ein paar Dienste dazu gekommen. Dann kommen noch diverse Probleme mit den Kerneln ab 2.6.36 dazu, die manche Notebooks mehr Saft verbraten lassen.

Fall es Zweiteres ist, dann liegt es vermutlich am Lüfter. Deren Lager gibt mit der Zeit den Geist auf un sie werden lauter. Wenn es ein Standard Bauteil ist kannst du es Ersetzen, wenn es ein fest im Kühlkörper integrierter ist, dann musst du damit leben.

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage: Ja, Wärmeleitpaste kann altern, vor allem bei hohen Temperaturen wie sie in Notebooks herrschen und Keramischer Paste. Aber in deinem Notebook findet vermutlich ein Pad Anwendung, dass für die entsprechende Lebensdauer geeignet ist. Es würde außerdem höchstens ein paar Grad ausmachen.

Aber gut, warum nicht. Wenn du weißt was du tust kann es auf keinen Fall schaden. Vor allem, da zwischen Pads und direktem Kontakt + WLP eh noch ein bisschen was raus zu holen ist.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Also mir ist das Altern der Wärmeleitpaste auch vorgekommen, kommt wohl auch auf die Nutzung des Rechners und die Qualität der Paste an.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich würde eher auf nen verschlissenen Lüfter tippen. In meiner Workstation hier wird der Lüfter auch immer lauter.

Jetzt muss ich erst mal rausfinden, welcher Lüfter das ist. CPU, Grafikkarte oder Netzteil und ob man den überhaupt wechseln kann.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke für eure Antworten, aber der Lüfter ist nicht defekt oder Lager kapput.

Ich hatte mir eine Dose Druckluft gekauft und den Staub damit raus gepustet.

Danach ist es etwas besser geworden, aber halt noch nicht so wie es sein sollte.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das mit der Druckluft wäre mein Tipp gewesen.  :Smile: 

Wärmeleitpaste trocknet aus. Dann leitet sie natürlich nicht mehr so doll, und der Lüfter dreht im Schnitt stärker. Es wäre also auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Beachte aber, dass du nicht zu viel davon aufträgst.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Mit Druckluft/Staubsauger im PC EXTREM vorsichtig sein!

Lüfter IMMER FESTHALTEN! Wenn die Dinger zum drehen anfangen, wird Strom induziert. Wenn es dumm läuft, ist es zu viel für die Komponenten am MainBoard und irgend was fängt zu schmoren an.

----------

## JoHo42

Am besten ist glaube ich den Stecker vom Lüfter am Mainboard abzuziehen.

Dann kann da auch nix passierren.

Also das mit dem Reinigen habe ich schon gemacht und ist auch gut gegangen.

Einmal Druckluft durch das Kühlgerippe und den Lüfter selber sauber gemacht.

Dann einfach noch mal das ganz Innenleben vom Notebook ausblasen und gut ist.

Also von Staub befreit ist das Gerät.

Aber viel verbessert hat sich halt nicht.

Nur um neue Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen, müsste ich das ganze Ding auseinander nehmen.

Für das Reinigen bräuchte ich nur die Tastatur abnehmen und das war es dann.

Aber um den kompletten Lüfter auszubauen, muss ich das ganze Notebook auseinander bauen.

Das ist etwas mehr Arbeit und darum frage ich lieber mal nach ob es Sinn macht die Paste zu wechseln.

Das Gerät ist schon 5 Jahre alt. Ich will den Rechner nicht verlieren, tut immer noch gute Dienste.

Jörg

----------

## Dorsai!

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Schaden kann es auf keinen Fall. Du gewinnst sogar schon ein paar Grad dadurch dass du das vermutlich verwendete Wärmeleitpad durch echte Wärmeleitpaste austauschst. Was die Paste selbst angeht, kannst du irgendeine nehmen. Das ganze Super 70% Silberzeug ist nur minimal besser als die Keramischen.

Noch allgemeine Tipps, falls du das vorher noch nie gemacht hast:

Beim Auftragen acht geben dass es nicht zu viel ist. Es reicht meistens ein winziger Punkt. Den dann verreiben und mit einer alten Kreditkarte oder sowas abziehen. Das selbe auf der Kühlerfläche machen und dann zusammenpappen und möglichst noch ein bisschen hin und her schieben vor dem festschrauben, dass die Paste wirklich in alle Riefen der Oberfläche kommt. Bei heutigen heatspreaderlosen Chips und polierten Kühlekörpern braucht man wirklich immer nur ganz ganz wenig Paste. Es soll Metall auf Metall liegen und die Paste muss nur die riefen ausgleichen.

----------

## manni90

Hey,

ich habe genau die selben Probleme. Mein Laptop ist noch gar nicht so alt, allerdings ist er über die Zeit auch lauter geworden und wird schnell heiß. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es an der Paste liegt. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen Virus drauf und musste dann alles neu formatieren. Danach war es länger auch deutlich besser mit den Lüftungsgeräuschen. Es kann einfach so viele Ursachen haben.

----------

